# New guy saying Hi



## TheFastMan (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello, all, just registered. I've stumbled across this site a couple times while researching haying equipment and decided I might as well join. Looks like my kind of place. It seems this is all I do during the summer! I'm an Animal Science junior at Michigan State and have a small (well only 3) herd of Shorthorns (I used to show 4H) and my folks have three horses. My dad, brother and I do about 25 or 30 acres of hay each year, so we are pretty small. Dad grew up on a small farm, but never pursued it, but I am kind of getting into beef cattle now. My primary equipment is a '57 JD 520, New Holland 479 mower, New Idea 402 5 bar rake, and a JD 14T baler. I bought a '69 JD 2020 gas (with 48 loader and 80A back blade) last fall, but never got a chance to use it this season because it ate a rod bearing in February. We just recently got it back together and she runs like a champ. I also bought the 479 this spring and it is the best one I've seen on this side of the state (don't mean to brag lol). I was really looking forward to using them together this season, but I have to wait until next year now!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome. You will enjoy the knowledge, comraderie, and opinions from a national spectrum.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard.It's a great site.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

new blood is always a good thing, Welcome.


----------

